# Babies crying for mom/herd (pics added)



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 29, 2011)

We brought home our two 8 week old nigerian dwarf does (sisters) on Saturday. Both girls have cried non-stop for the last two days. they have actually lost their "voices". Their crys are now little strangulated noises. 

Question one - how long will they cry for their mom and the rest of the herd.

Question two - should I worry about the hoarseness? Its not like I can give them a ricola to suck on. 

They are eating well, and they slept through the night without a peep. But as soon as they woke this morning, the cries began again.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2011)

They've had a lot of stress...they've been taken from their mama / herd...they were weaned (I'm guessing)...and they are in a strange place.

Of course they're gonna cry    Poor things.  Their crying should be pretty close to being done.  I wouldn't expect it to last anymore than a week total.

Don't worry too much about their voices, just make sure that they have plenty of water.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> They've had a lot of stress...they've been taken from their mama / herd...they were weaned (I'm guessing)...and they are in a strange place.
> 
> Of course they're gonna cry    Poor things.  Their crying should be pretty close to being done.  I wouldn't expect it to last anymore than a week total.
> 
> Don't worry too much about their voices, just make sure that they have plenty of water.


+1

When we separate our ram lambs from the herd we go through the same thing but it is both the babies and the mommas crying and calling each other.  It is VERY sad and VERY hard to have to hear.

It will soon be over.


----------



## mabeane (May 29, 2011)

My litttle wether has been separated from his mama and is in with his father. He cries whenever he sees me!  I know he'll get over it. Hang in there.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 30, 2011)

Here are pictures of the girls. I know how everyone loves baby pictures.







Lucy is black and white with blue eyes.






Lily is tri-color with big brown eyes.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 30, 2011)

They are just adorable!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 30, 2011)

They are so cute and tiny!


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 30, 2011)

Did they calm down and settle in ? We have a little black and white almost just like yours. We love her and she loves to cuddle and hug us. We got her and her brother together and they seemed to be enogh comfort for each other and never cried for their mother. I guess we were lucky that way. Good luck with your two beautifu kids.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 30, 2011)

Still crying - not as much as the first day though. Isn't it amazing how they stop crying if someone is standing out with them? :/ They were not bottle babies, so they let you pet them and they will stand beside you for affection, but not big on being held and cuddled too much.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 30, 2011)

Ours cry as soon as they see me and expect something like grape leaves or a handful of sunflower seeds. They also like to be brushed. They get put to bed in their very large dog crate at 6:30 and stay quiet for 12 hours. They cry very loud any time past 6:30 until they are put to bed. They keep to a very strict schedule. I am hoping as they get older they will put themselves to bed. They are very much like little kids. Ha Ha.


----------



## Goatherd (May 30, 2011)

Cutie Patooties!


----------

